# Complaints my soap caused eczema



## opportunity

I gave soap out at Christmas to several friends and family. I had not heard back from my sister in law so when we went to her place this weekend I ask how she had liked it. She claimed the gift basket was very expensive and to never ever send her one again :-( She said that she put the four bars of soap in the bathroom and it casued my 10 year old nephew to breakout with eczema and that they have had to have him on steroids since the newyear. She also said it casued her asthma to get bad and that they had gotten rid of the soap. Then she accused me of trying to hurt them and "wasn't sure what stuff I put in the soap."
I had lables on each bar with ingrediants, I used lye calculators, was all hotprocess and aged 4-5 weeks. I used between .5 and 1 ounce essential oils per pound of soap.

Is she just nuts of do i need to worry about hurting people with my soap? I have had three others ask for more soap but most of peole I gave it to have said nothing other then a thankyou right after they got it.

Are there essential oils I should avoid compleatly?


----------



## katheh

excema is an autoimmune disorder, i have to assume she meant dermatitis/skin irritation. the virus going around this winter causes impetigo which looks like excema. soaps of all kinds can irritate it but do not cause it.

that she accused you of trying to hurt them makes me think she is probably just crazy.


----------



## bluefish

*IF* they are allergic to something in the soap, it could cause contact dermatitis/eczema. However, that generally only shows up where there was actual contact. If he just washed his hands, then only his hands should have broken out. Theoretically same thing with the asthma, IF she was sensitive to something in there. 
She sounds a little over the top about it all, though. If the kid has been on steroids since the new year, it's something else causing his eczema. Contact dermatitis type eczema doesn't last all that long once the irritant is removed.


----------



## primal1

How rude of her to accuse you like that!! Get back to her with your data and demand an apology. I'd also thank her for not letting you know so you could warn others IF it was indeed your soap.
There are some essential oils that some people are more sensitive to, for example some lavender oils contain cumarins(sp?) which is not good for some people.


----------



## Ardie/WI

My advice is to avoid SIL! 

She sounds "one french fry short of a Happy Meal!


----------



## opportunity

I didn't get any lavender but did have a very small amount of lavendin in one of the soaps. I was worried I might have hurt others and they just didn't want to tell me about it. My Husbands family is a little nuts she is one of the more normal ones.... but they make me wonder sometimes if I'm the odd one.


----------



## linn

Lavendin is often used to treat eczema. It sounds like to me your nephew has eczema from another cause and your SIL is using you to dump on. If you followed the amounts from a lye calculator and used 100% pure essential oil your soaps should be fine. That doesn't mean that some ingredients can't cause an allergic reaction. Washing with this soap one or two times should not cause long-term eczema. As far as asthma goes, your high strung SIL probably has a case of stress-related asthma. I am with a previous poster, stay away from your nutty SIL. Believe me that would be the last time any of her family received a gift from me.


----------



## unregistered5595

primal1 said:


> There are some essential oils that some people are more sensitive to, for example some lavender oils contain cumarins(sp?) which is not good for some people.


Here: http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-coumarin.htm and some lavender essential oils may have some of it in it,
and on wikipedia--it says it is used to treat asthma not cause it.

To the OP:I would seriously never give someone that says thing like that (your SIL) anything personal, never. She is over the top in saying you wanted to hurt her. NEVER.

Let me repeat: NEVER.I'd say, she doesn't like you--I can't prove it, but she doesn't like you. Don't take it personally. 

I don't think you can cause eczema, but any kind of reaction would be limited to where it was used. (As thermopkt said)

Now, even though, I really wonder about clear allergic reactions (cause - effect)--I need to see it. I mostly only make plain soap (unless something is requested). Last month I made skin lotion for myself, almond oil, water, wax, lavender oil (which may contain courmarin). I enjoy it and it is very nice. I keep it in the freezer and only take out 1 teaspoon at a time to use on my face. 

My friend had very dry hands, on the back, and I let her use it. Immediately, the back of her hands turned bright red and looked burned--we first washed them, then soaked them in a plain vegetable oil (like dissolves like), then washed again and that stopped the reaction. Then we used a plain oil. I am completely convinced the reaction was to that of the lavender oil or the almond oil. I don't know which oil caused the reaction, but, I don't doubt it was an immediate (within 5 minutes) allergic reaction.

My friend, may be allergic to coumarin, or maybe almond oil--or wax or water? In any case, a small test can be conducted, applying any of the items in the lotion independently, in a small line across the back of hands or wrists to watch for a reaction to determine the allergy. We haven't tested but we will. Both of us make soap and enjoy a good test.
Coumarin may also be found in cherries, strawberries and apricots (from the first article listed above). Just sharing my experience, I hope that helps.


----------



## lathermaker

Sounds to me like the SIL is one brick short and a drama queen to boot. Do. NOT. give this woman anymore personal care products. 
I have to ask. Do you have Product Liability Insurance? If not, and if you are selling it would behoove you to get some. It's crazies like this that would take your house and home. 

Feather; I'd place bets on a nut oil reaction with your friend. In 14 years I've never (knock on wood) had anyone say they reacted to Lavender EO.
If she's willing, do a patch test with plain almond oil to see if that's the culprit.


----------



## unregistered5595

lathermaker said:


> Sounds to me like the SIL is one brick short and a drama queen to boot. Do. NOT. give this woman anymore personal care products.
> I have to ask. Do you have Product Liability Insurance? If not, and if you are selling it would behoove you to get some. It's crazies like this that would take your house and home.
> 
> Feather; I'd place bets on a nut oil reaction with your friend. In 14 years I've never (knock on wood) had anyone say they reacted to Lavender EO.
> If she's willing, do a patch test with plain almond oil to see if that's the culprit.


Okay, we are doing it now. A stripe of almond oil at the top horizontally on the back of the hand and a stripe of lavender oil 3 inches down horizontally--no mixing. I'll report back.


----------



## lathermaker

Be aware that ANY undiluted essential oil can cause a reaction because they are very concentrated. . Lavender is one that you sometimes can get away with it, but you risk becoming over sensitized to that oil.


----------



## unregistered5595

Nothing to report--no reaction to almond oil, no reaction to lavender oil. About an hour we waited, nothing.
So as usual, I know nothing.


----------



## opportunity

lathermaker said:


> Sounds to me like the SIL is one brick short and a drama queen to boot. Do. NOT. give this woman anymore personal care products.
> I have to ask. Do you have Product Liability Insurance? If not, and if you are selling it would behoove you to get some. It's crazies like this that would take your house and home.
> 
> Feather; I'd place bets on a nut oil reaction with your friend. In 14 years I've never (knock on wood) had anyone say they reacted to Lavender EO.
> If she's willing, do a patch test with plain almond oil to see if that's the culprit.


 I don't have product liability insurance since I don't sell my soap. I was making it just for us then made a few special soaps for Christmas to give as gifts. I figured my sister in law would like it as she is always giving me strongly sented cosmetic and lotions (I usually can't use them as I have very sensitive skin).


----------



## lathermaker

Weird....Ok. Have you checked your scale to be sure that it's accurate? 5 US Quarters should weigh 1 oz. I'm just trying to cover all the bases here. When you mix in your fragrance are you sure it is thoroughly combined? 
I'm leading towards the SIL being a DQ. The kid has a problem and you're a handy culprit. Hope you get it figured out.

Here's a hint. Make up a batch sheet for every single batch of soap that you make. Write down amounts, dates, etc. You never know when this information might come in handy.


----------



## opportunity

lathermaker said:


> Weird....Ok. Have you checked your scale to be sure that it's accurate? 5 US Quarters should weigh 1 oz. I'm just trying to cover all the bases here. When you mix in your fragrance are you sure it is thoroughly combined?
> I'm leading towards the SIL being a DQ. The kid has a problem and you're a handy culprit. Hope you get it figured out.
> 
> Here's a hint. Make up a batch sheet for every single batch of soap that you make. Write down amounts, dates, etc. You never know when this information might come in handy.


I wrote down everything that went into each batch and dated them in my notebook so I could make them again. I will have to check my scale, I was doing 20% superfat so I didn't have to worry about the lye as much but I was really careful with measureing and writing it all down. I think she is just a freak at least I don't have to make her any next year


----------



## Olivia67

I'm a little late to be chiming in here on this but for the sake of not having horrible, uncomfortable get togethers in the future, I would call the Doctor who diagionised it and talk directly to him or her about this. People like her love to tell everyone what a terrible person you are when all you're doing is really something good. Bad news travels faster than good news so I would nix this one in the bud asap with facts directly from the doctor. Why does every neighborhood and every family have a crackpot like your SIL? I think it may be mandatory considering how many of them are out there!


----------



## linn

I doubt if the doctor would discuss the case with anyone but the patient or the parents.


----------



## cybercat

I find it interesting that she claimed the Gift Basket was very expensive. Makes me think she might have regifted it and then came up with a story to cover it. 

I would not worry about her "claims" they are probably not true. More just to hurt you than anything else.


----------



## lathermaker

Olivia67 said:


> I'm a little late to be chiming in here on this but for the sake of not having horrible, uncomfortable get togethers in the future, I would call the Doctor who diagionised it and talk directly to him or her about this. People like her love to tell everyone what a terrible person you are when all you're doing is really something good. Bad news travels faster than good news so I would nix this one in the bud asap with facts directly from the doctor. Why does every neighborhood and every family have a crackpot like your SIL? I think it may be mandatory considering how many of them are out there!


The Doctor won't talk to her. According to Confidentiality LAWS he could get his pants sued off if he does. I'd just chalk her up as a crackpot and distance myself from her.


----------



## RebelDigger

Ardie/WI said:


> My advice is to avoid SIL!
> 
> She sounds "one french fry short of a Happy Meal!


I so needed a good laugh today and totally agree with this assessment of SIL. Wish there was a Double Like button.


----------



## Vosey

Opportunity, I don't think this is your fault at all! Eczema (now called Atopy or Atopic Skin) just means very sensitive skin. People with eczema get very dry skin which itches and then breaks out in a rash from the dryness and scratching. They are very sensitive to all soaps, lotions, detergents. A kid with eczema should always use the same soaps without perfumes, dyes etc. I put that on the mom's shoulders to make sure the kid doesn't use something that might set it off. 

Asthma and eczema go hand in hand, possible, but unlikely this is his first bout with it.


----------



## VA Susan

She sounds like a really mean lady! If you have to be present at some future family gathering, I'd ask her 10 year old son what happened to see if what his mother said was true. Asthma and eczema are often found in the same family.

My mother had eczema and had to use a special soap called Basis Soap. Other soaps that contained lanolin would break her out.


----------



## kine97

Since I've been making soap, I've noticed a lot of 'delicate flower people', that can't use this or that because their skin is SOOO sensitive & they have to use suchNsuch soap that is really expensive a bar. Yet when they use mine, they have no problems...scented or unscented. 

I'd say your SIL is one of delicate flower people.


----------



## Dahc

opportunity said:


> .....and it casued my 10 year old nephew to breakout with eczema and that they have had to have him on steroids since the newyear. She also said it casued her asthma to get bad and that they had gotten rid of the soap. Then she accused me of trying to hurt them and "wasn't sure what stuff I put in the soap."...............
> .


Haha! I bet if we dug a little deeper, your soap probably caused global climate change, the stock market crash of '08 and the volcanic eruption that destroyed pompei. rofl!!

I'm sorry that happened to you but to read it was terribly funny. I'm with everyone who said stay away from the SiL and don't send any more gifts that direction. It's a shame you can't pick your family sometimes  She crazy.

Reminds me of the time we shared our homemade yogurt with my step brother and his wife. lol. 'nother story for 'nother day. lol


----------



## BanTam

I see this was posted a few months back. Any updates....did their limbs fall off or lungs shrivel?? 

Some people are clueless about lye soap. I have REALLY sensitive skin (and asthsma) and have never had a bad reaction to my soap. Next time tell the complainer that you must have used old bear grease in that batch!!

...a woman I work with said she couldn't use my soap, she could ONLY use soap with glycerin in it...!


----------



## Honeybadgeress

INDEED, you are RIGHT! Dysfunctional-ism is quite on the rise this last century- ESPECIALLY when "they" kicked GOD and His Ways out- of classrooms/politics/and even Churches. Yes, it has become the Season of the Witch- believe me, I'VE GOT ONE IN MY FAMILY TOO!(an SIL, no less)
Welcome to the Club of Abused by SILs.:bash:


----------



## opportunity

SIL and family stopped by last week on their way though town she didn't even get out of the truck to say hi to us. BIL is normal and so are the kids but she is a few short upstairs. Noone else has complained about the soap but four of my other relatives have ask me for a mid year basket so they must have liked it.


----------



## doingitmyself

If your SIL was able to comprehend the ingredients on the back of the label of her "preferred soap" she would likely have a heart attack!!! I run into very similar stuff daily here at the shop, usually it goes like, "I have sensitive skin so i can only use clean products", then they proceed to tell me about the soap from Avon or Arbonne that's all natural!!!!! I really have to bite my tongue, as the preservatives and dyes they are exposing themselves to is probably what their problem is in the first place!!! :duel:


----------



## ErikaMay

opportunity said:


> SIL and family stopped by last week on their way though town she didn't even get out of the truck to say hi to us. BIL is normal and so are the kids but she is a few short upstairs. Noone else has complained about the soap but four of my other relatives have ask me for a mid year basket so they must have liked it.


Sounds like she just has a bee in her bonnet. Maybe she got jealous when relatives talked glowingly about your gift baskets. Good luck with her!


----------



## nanitobusi

It's been 2 year since I first found *Puracy Hand Soap* (suggested by this article) and I am so happy that I took a chance with them! My husband had terrible eczema on his hands and neck which he'd been struggling with for years. Tried all the different prescription ointments, and while they helped, they were costly and some can be damaging to your body over time. We were skeptical at first, but after a few weeks his eczema was so much better. I highly recommend this if you're looking for soap to deal with eczema.


----------



## mnn2501

Your sister in law is nuts: Excema is an autoimmune disorder, soap does not cause it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Geez. I'm a victim of old thread Resurrection.


----------



## Harper White

This problem is caused by allergy-prone skin. Thus, the thing is to find a way to avoid cotnacting with the irritants.


----------

